# Move peep up or nock point down??



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

I've found that I need to move my peep up a hair. I've been shooting it this way for a year now but have always had problems seeing out the bottom of the scope unless i really shove my face up into the string. I think i can fix this by moving my peep up just a hair. My question is, should I move my peep up a hair... or could I get away with moving my nocking point and rest down a hair? I know that moving the peep is probably the right way to do it, but it would be a lot easier to move the d-loop. I'm only talking about moving it like 1/32 of an inch. Will it make my bow hold different by moving my nocking point that little bit? thanks


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

It will work either way, but by moving only your peep you won't have to worry about throwing your arrow out of tune. If you think you can move the loop and the rest the exact same amount... well, that'll work too.


----------



## Saki_d (Jan 17, 2012)

da white shoe said:


> It will work either way, but by moving only your peep you won't have to worry about throwing your arrow out of tune. If you think you can move the loop and the rest the exact same amount... well, that'll work too.


I agree - I would opt for moving the peep sight over your d-loop and rest. Depending on the rest and kinds of arrows/fletches you are shooting, you may knock your arrow out of tune if it is moved too much (i.e., clearance may be an issue). Moving a peep sight is also a lot easier than fiddling with a rest and there is the potential to knock it (rest) out of line, again depending on the kind of rest you use.... just a thought!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One problem with moving the peep is that it may not be square to your eye after moving it. Then you will have to adjust your loop anyway. 1/32" isn't much, so this might not be an issue. 

I find it easier to move the peep than the loop. But I tie my loops as tight as possible. If I have to move it, I usually end up cutting it off and putting on a new one. 

Either way will work, but if you move your loop, you will probably have to re-tune your rest height.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

GET THE PEEP IN YOU PERFECT SPOT.... DRAW WITH YOUR EYES CLOSED ,COME TO ANCHOR THEN OPEN YOUR EYE, DO THIS 6-8 TIMES HAVING YOUR PEEP IN THE PERFECT SPOT IS A MUST.............


----------

